# tire upgrade



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys, Im going from 28 inch 589's to 30 in silverbacks. My question is how the heavier tire combo is going to effect the bike. Will it be sluggish from a holeshot? top end gonna suffer? Im not sure about the clutch set up either. I have EPI kit , with a red secondary already that was great. Do I need to change that as well.? Im sure Im headed for disaster with these tires, but if it aint broke, fix it till it is huh LOL ! thanks for any input guys


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the red should be good , may want to do a primary spring up grade aswell


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

is the primary spring visible like the secondary? I dont know what the *&^*( is in there ! I do know the secondary ! Man I got a lot to learn on these bikes


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

There is a video in the how to section on how to do it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

The primary is the front clutch and you can visibly see the spring in it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it is some what visable , use a flashlight and shine in behind the clutch cover and u can see it


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for the info, Ill check it out tonight after work.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if you can see the spring that was changed on yours it was the primary that they changed. if that is the only spring that was changed then i would deff change the secondary for those big tires


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

whats gonna determine if I need to make spring changes? Is it gonna slip so to speak? It will still stand straight up in the air after i put the bigger tires on surprisingly. It feels a lot slower though.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the secondary spring will give some low end power back


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would run an Almond Primary with the Red secondary.....if will help you out some.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah I noticed sunday that it was burning the belt a little , I was being really easy on it too. Once it hits some mud it really struggles to get the tires spinning to start climbing out of a hole.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

hey wood butcher, does you bike still pull good with those tires? I have stock axles still and im kinda nervous about gettin on it real hard.And does anybody make a speedo healer for these things after bigger tires are put on?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

browland said:


> hey wood butcher, does you bike still pull good with those tires? I have stock axles still and im kinda nervous about gettin on it real hard.And does anybody make a speedo healer for these things after bigger tires are put on?


 my bike pulls great, i have no problem turning them 29.5's. its not very fast but it likes to slide u off the set, if u know what i mean


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

ok, im a little confused. Just pulled the clutch cover off. And much to my surprise I have a red spring on both primary and secondary.. WTF? what now? I havent seen any of you guys run the same color on both. What should I do ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Red primary? Sure its not maroon? wow.... bootlegger runs GOLD for racing RED is 1 higher than gold! WTH is it doin in there! haha...


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

so which spring will make up the difference for the larger tires? primary or secondary? Maybe change to yellow secondary?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I say either Red secondary or Yellow with Almond primary. You could probably get by w/ a red but, I dunno.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

ok so secondary spring is what effects the take off, or the rate at which the clutch engages .


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the primary has to do with the speed of clutch engagement and the secondary has to do with belt grip which help's with low end power


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You going to put a Yellow with the 30?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

yea Im gonna try it out. if I dont like it Ill take it right back out and try something diff. Ill go back with the maroon and red if you still need it


----------

